# Circuit breaker organizing



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I store them in panels. Make more money that way.  

The leftovers in cardboard boxes in the shop.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I throw them in a soft sided Cabela’s cooler. Joe got it right, though.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

With Eaton breakers , the amps is not embossed onto the switch handle. It's printed. Jostling around in the truck and bye bye amperage level , there is no other writing or way to tell. I end up throwing a bunch into the trash bin. I wanna follow this thread till the good answers show up so I don't have to continue this. I need to keep a supply of various ones in my van for service call work. I miss the good old days when a 15 was blue, a twenty red, 30 amp green 40 orange, 50 red. Made things easy and easy to see in a dark hallway or electrical room also.........


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> With Eaton breakers , the amps is not embossed onto the switch handle. It's printed. Jostling around in the truck and bye bye amperage level , there is no other writing or way to tell. I end up throwing a bunch into the trash bin. I wanna follow this thread till the good answers show up so I don't have to continue this. I need to keep a supply of various ones in my van for service call work. I miss the good old days when a 15 was blue, a twenty red, 30 amp green 40 orange, 50 red. Made things easy and easy to see in a dark hallway or electrical room also.........


What if your color blind? [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

I like the Akro plastic storage bins. Many sizes and configurations.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have been using Milwaukee pack out style organizers with the bins removed. The breakers are kept standing up with the handle on top so they don't touch anything. If I pull breakers out I put a rag in to keep the other breakers fromm tipping over. The pack out is always stored flat. The seal on the packout organizer keeps dirt out and the breakers look new. Started this about 6 months ago and they all look great. There might be better organisers, but the pack out I use is the right height for all standard breakers.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I keep the travel breakers mostly in original cardboard boxes on Adrian Steel shelves in the vans, stacked two-high and held in with a bungee cord. I'm running out of room though, as with the work we're doing these days we're carrying a deeper and deeper inventory around.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I keep a lot of cardboard boxes for organizing stuff. I use this style for breakers.


----------

